# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  احذرووو يوم الجمعه 29 محرم

## farandakas

*يوم الجمعه 29 محرم اطول خسوف حلقى للشمس لم يحصل منذ 1000 سنه
وبذلك يكون اجتمع كسوف وخسوف فى شهر واحد
فعليكم بالاستغفار واتقاءالله والاكثار من زكر الله 
فالخسوف والكسوف ايتان يخوف الله بها عباده ليعودو الى رشدهم سائلين الله ان تسبق رحمته عذابه
انشر لتنبيه اخوانك المسلمين 
سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
مشكور وجزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## أسامة خوجلي

*سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلاماته
لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
مشكور أخونا فرندكس . . . خوفتنا ياخى !!
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*جزاك الله خيراً، يجب على المسلمين في منتدانا العامر اقامة صلاة الكسوف والدعاء والاستغفار
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان وبحمده  اشكر الاخ الكريم على التنبيه وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*سبحان الله وبحمده  سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
مشكور اخونا فرندكس على التنبيه
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*عليكم بكثرة الاستغفار
                        	*

----------


## عمده

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله لا يخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته فإذا رأيتم ذلك فاذكروا الله)
جزاك الله خيراً على الذكرى
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*سبحان الله وبحمده  سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اختبار من الله
                        	*

----------

